# My Journey to a 450+ lbs bench



## ckcrown84 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Figured I would share this video with you guys! My bench 400lbs, its not perfect but hey it will only get prettier over the next few weeks. I am on week 4 of my 10 week cycle. My goal is a 450+ Bench before week 10!

<<< click here 400lbs bench >>> 
Wish me luck! And feel free to follow my progress and lifting... I am running a pretty sweet log. Check my signature !


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jan 24, 2012)

Good stuff for a second their I was thinking you weren't going to get it


----------



## colochine (Jan 24, 2012)

good work!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks guys, she was rough going up. but I conquered that big ole girl


----------



## smf66 (Jan 24, 2012)

good shit!


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Tryed it 4x.... It shows it's brokin. What was your max before you started the cycle?


----------



## chesty4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats!!! You obviously didn't attempt that at a Planet Fitness.


----------



## Hell (Jan 24, 2012)

Totally solid lift man!!  

I did 350 the other day and was happy with it. Im shooting for 400 soon enough!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 25, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> Tryed it 4x.... It shows it's brokin. What was your max before you started the cycle?



Dunno man, try again? heh 5th time is a charm!

Most I have ever gotten is a 410, that as on a PH only cycle (superdrol). Before I started this cycle I took 3 weeks off from the gym to nurse an arm injury (which still is not healed). So, I walked into the gym on Day 1 with a bench of 315lbs for 6 reps--after which I was completely dead. 
Now I am on the beginning of week 4, and have 6 weeks more to go. 450lbs should be easy! 

Should check out my log bro!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hell said:


> Totally solid lift man!!
> 
> I did 350 the other day and was happy with it. Im shooting for 400 soon enough!



Nice! Congrats. Shoot for that 400 and then before you know it you will be aiming even higher! haha its never heavy enough


----------



## theryano (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome lift bro.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 25, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> thanks guys, she was rough going up. but I conquered that big ole girl


 
Nice bro! Thats a good milestone to hit!


----------



## Dath (Jan 25, 2012)

Lotta weight CK congrats bro,
Be watching for the 450


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great lift bro, and congrats on hitting that milestone..I do however have some constructive criticism..To help save your shoulders down the road, I would try to work on tucking your elbows, a bit more arch in your back to drive your traps into the bench which will help create a bit stronger base, and lastly bro is the drive with your legs, being more "tight" the legs shouldnt be bouncing. I mean no offense, just some things I noticed..still a great lift


----------



## Cork (Jan 25, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> Great lift bro, and congrats on hitting that milestone..I do however have some constructive criticism..To help save your shoulders down the road, I would try to work on tucking your elbows, a bit more arch in your back to drive your traps into the bench which will help create a bit stronger base, and lastly bro is the drive with your legs, being more "tight" the legs shouldnt be bouncing. I mean no offense, just some things I noticed..still a great lift



CK, if you bench like this, you could hit 410 tomorrow.

Grats on the big lift.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

SICK lift bro!! Movin some nice weight


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cork said:


> CK, if you bench like this, you could hit 410 tomorrow.
> 
> Grats on the big lift.



Very nice advice Ile tell you my issues 

When I try to drive my legs into the floor to power my lift it doesn't work right and nothing positive happens 

If I arch my back more it is painful in my lower back when I do heavier weight 

The back arch simulates a decline bench which we are all stronger in and it also shortens the range of motion. Making it easier to lift more weight. Problem is my back !


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 25, 2012)

I see what you are saying, and I certainly didnt mean to arch yourself to the point of it hurting, the arch was there simply to get more of your traps down into the bench, which also gives you the ability *in my experience* to drive more with the legs.

but if it hurts, then dont do it, but please for me, tuck those elbows, I learned the hard way with that one..dave tate has a great video on youtube about setting up in the bench 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QnwAoesJvQ

but as stated before..good lift, im hoping to eclipse the 500lbs mark in a few months, 405 was my first barrier


----------



## kbordner (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats my goal is 405 by the end of 2012. Looking strong!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 25, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> I see what you are saying, and I certainly didnt mean to arch yourself to the point of it hurting, the arch was there simply to get more of your traps down into the bench, which also gives you the ability *in my experience* to drive more with the legs.
> 
> but if it hurts, then dont do it, but please for me, tuck those elbows, I learned the hard way with that one..dave tate has a great video on youtube about setting up in the bench
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QnwAoesJvQ
> ...



"my bad"
haha I love it.
Wish I had a guy that had that technique down pat to school me at the gym. Will watch the video a bit with the roomies and practice a bit, but I feel like I need someone to actually do it with me. 
Am going to make some adjustments next chest day ( not going for a max though until the week after next). Thanks for that video!


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 25, 2012)

No problem brother, its takes some getting used to, you will be sore at first setting up like that, but youll be more stable, and push more weight


----------



## Cork (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah once you get the tucking of the elbows, it comes easy.  

I have a buddy who's lower back hurts as well when it comes to arching.  I think it comes down to a weakness in lower back strength and maybe tightness of the hip flexors.  How well do you hold an arch while squatting or dead lifting?


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 25, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Dunno man, try again? heh 5th time is a charm!
> 
> Most I have ever gotten is a 410, that as on a PH only cycle (superdrol). Before I started this cycle I took 3 weeks off from the gym to nurse an arm injury (which still is not healed). So, I walked into the gym on Day 1 with a bench of 315lbs for 6 reps--after which I was completely dead.
> Now I am on the beginning of week 4, and have 6 weeks more to go. 450lbs should be easy!
> ...




Well, I'm tryin to watch it on my phone could be why....


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cork said:


> Yeah once you get the tucking of the elbows, it comes easy.
> 
> I have a buddy who's lower back hurts as well when it comes to arching.  I think it comes down to a weakness in lower back strength and maybe tightness of the hip flexors.  How well do you hold an arch while squatting or dead lifting?



I do a sumo deadlift, legs very wide squad down grab the bar pretty close grip and power on up. My back isn't hunched over for the most part.

I don't really arch when squatting. I dunno, would have to post a video of each lift. Videos are better than words


----------



## griz52!! (Jan 28, 2012)

Hell ya bro thats good shit, congrats and I hope to get on that level one day


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2012)

ck..........looking good bro.............


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 29, 2012)

charley said:


> ck..........looking good bro.............



thanks man! Workin hard!
Tomorrow chest day again, gonna go for some reps. Then next week going for a  new max


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Figured I would share this video with you guys! My bench 400lbs, its not perfect but hey it will only get prettier over the next few weeks. I am on week 4 of my 10 week cycle. My goal is a 450+ Bench before week 10!
> 
> ...


 
powerhouse little short fucker


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on your PR. I was looking to break 500 this year but jacked my shoulder up this past summer.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> powerhouse little short fucker



Fuckin love it !


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 30, 2012)

Worked on form a bit today, still not good. I can't get her right.
Check out video

Week 5 :: VIDEO0018.mp4 video by ckcrown84 - Photobucket

tried this big girl too
didnt work out lol
http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb363/ckcrown84/Week 5/?action=view&current=VIDEO0019.mp4


----------



## Ginooooo (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice lift! guna keep checking back to see your 450!!


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

good article


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 1, 2012)

good lifts CK. I think I might see why "tucking" the elbows is difficult for you. From what I can tell you hit pretty high up on your chest, atleast from the video. If it were me, i would try to target more around the nipple area, if not slightly below it.

I would say your grip is a bit narrow, considering your arm length. I noticed your elbows arent dipping below the bench *which is good* but I suspect that is because your elbows are flared at the bottom.

you had far better leg drive in this video, so good work there. all in all great lifts bro


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 1, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> good lifts CK. I think I might see why "tucking" the elbows is difficult for you. From what I can tell you hit pretty high up on your chest, atleast from the video. If it were me, i would try to target more around the nipple area, if not slightly below it.
> 
> I would say your grip is a bit narrow, considering your arm length. I noticed your elbows arent dipping below the bench *which is good* but I suspect that is because your elbows are flared at the bottom.
> 
> you had far better leg drive in this video, so good work there. all in all great lifts bro



Word thanks. i will try hitting the bar in a different spot (closer to my nips or something)
I get the narrow grip comment a lot, but to go much wider just hurts my shoulders (even though it does drastically shorten the range of motion).
Not really sure what you mean by elbows flaring. Will google it!


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 1, 2012)

its fancy for "your elbows are out and not tucked" lol..it sounds like a vicious cycle for you..lol..you have a narrow grip because wider hurts your shoulders, but your narrow grip keeps you from really being able to tuck the elbows and hit the right spot on your chest, taking pressure off the shoulders. 

Its a great thing you are open to tweaks and what not, and not bull headed "i know my shit"..reps coming


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 1, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> its fancy for "your elbows are out and not tucked" lol..it sounds like a vicious cycle for you..lol..you have a narrow grip because wider hurts your shoulders, but your narrow grip keeps you from really being able to tuck the elbows and hit the right spot on your chest, taking pressure off the shoulders.
> 
> Its a great thing you are open to tweaks and what not, and not bull headed "i know my shit"..reps coming



Thanks bro

I got chest again monday. Might try some technique Friday with some light weight and just try to hammer away at it.
Like I said once before I might just need in a real gym where poeple can drill it in my head and show me how to do it. I will youtube some more videos and keep at it. I dunno, its a struggle!


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 1, 2012)

trust me bro, i know..I used to have a hybrid bodybuilder/powerlifting style, flat backed, flared elbows, touched high on my chest, but had great leg drive. Then I decided Id just rather move more weight and took on a powerlifter bench style. Dave tate is really good about getting set up, he's got a few videos on the subject

start ya off...EliteFTS.com: So You Think You Can Bench? - YouTube


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice job, you should be proud of that lift.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks XYZ !

Vind, I am gonna check out his videos tonight


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## pwloiacano (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice lift brother !!

I just had a nice lift myself on Saturday.  I got 405.  I am 45, almost 46 years old!

One suggestion I have for you to consider.  It looks to me that you would aid from doing some benches with the chains.  It really helps the lockout.  I did them for 4 weeks.  Doing progressively higher weight and only doing triples to work on explosiveness as well.

You can google this and get all the infr you need.  My buddy has been doing this for a while now and he turned me onto it.  He can do a shirted bench at 475...  And that is with a two second pause on his chest before pressing it up!

Good luck brother...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 3, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Figured I would share this video with you guys! My bench 400lbs, its not perfect but hey it will only get prettier over the next few weeks. I am on week 4 of my 10 week cycle. My goal is a 450+ Bench before week 10!
> 
> ...



That was crazy complete stop and then power out the lift. No bounce and lock out there.  Congrats on the PR.

And checking out what Photobucket's _share _option looks like...





*Edit:* Cool. It works. ^^^^ Click the pic.


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 3, 2012)

cant watch it right now but very nice! 400 is a great number. i wish i was shorter at times so it was easier for me lmao being 6'2'' has some disadvantages


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Going for 420 Monday guys !


----------



## Dath (Feb 4, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Going for 420 Monday guys !



Hammer that chit bro!!! You got mine and a lotta others support brotha!!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! I am anxious


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Got a big bench? Check out
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-warehouse/154692-big-lift-thread.html#post2673849


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 6, 2012)

Failed my lift attempt. But I will get it soon.
Motivation!


----------



## savalacad (Feb 6, 2012)

sounds great!good man.


----------



## ct67_72 (Feb 6, 2012)

1. put your feet out wider. once your setup, push your heels out as hard as you can. keep your feet back where they are though, farther back than the knee. You have no stability. 

2. as you come down, your coming up on your toes, you want to be driving down your heels and pushing your hips up. you loose all tightness when you lift your heels. When you go to press, you are so loose you cant just drive the bar up, your wasting energy trying to plant your feet, and you have no balance.

3. squeeze your traps and pull your shoulders back together, think of someone poking you inbetween your shoulder blades and you want to pinch their fingers with them.

This will put 10lbs on that bench. 
The bench does look a little tall, but if you get your feet back, your knees will be lower, and you can plant your feet. 
here is me warming up at a meet. You can see what I mean by having your heels out. I dont expect anyone to have a good arch right away, but your feet should be similar.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Supps*



ckcrown84 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Figured I would share this video with you guys! My bench 400lbs, its not perfect but hey it will only get prettier over the next few weeks. I am on week 4 of my 10 week cycle. My goal is a 450+ Bench before week 10!
> 
> ...


 okay man just tell us right now...400? So how did you do it? Even Barry Bonds went to practice every now and then. LOL  Great Work!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 7, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> okay man just tell us right now...400? So how did you do it? Even Barry Bonds went to practice every now and then. LOL  Great Work!



How did I do what? I haven't got the 450 yet bud. Still struggling. I am at the 400 mark though


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> good lifts CK. I think I might see why "tucking" the elbows is difficult for you. From what I can tell you hit pretty high up on your chest, atleast from the video. If it were me, i would try to target more around the nipple area, if not slightly below it.
> 
> I would say your grip is a bit narrow, considering your arm length. I noticed your elbows arent dipping below the bench *which is good* but I suspect that is because your elbows are flared at the bottom.
> 
> you had far better leg drive in this video, so good work there. all in all great lifts bro



I agree 100%, If you still have issues with tucking your elbow aim for your sternum. Also, maybe a lift of until you are comfortable with the positioning of the bars path.
I was unable to tell by the video, excuse me if you were doing so. Try digging your traps into the bench, imagine pinching a pencil between your shoulder blades and flare you lats HARD.
All in all good lifts Brother.


----------



## Tomn (Feb 8, 2012)

awesome lift, i'm impressed, good job!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for the tips
going for all this again on Thursday. I really need to get my base down pat


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 8, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Thanks guys for the tips
> going for all this again on Thursday. I really need to get my base down pat



Just keep hammering away at it. Are you able to find a powerlifting gym in your area that might give ya a had in technique?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Feb 8, 2012)

fucking awesome job! how long are your arms?! they look extremely short.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> fucking awesome job! how long are your arms?! they look extremely short.



God bless it I am short, but dont hate haha
I am like 5'5 and my arms are not very long.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

Off to the gym. Have a video posted tonight. WIsh me luck!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

415 SUCCESS!!!


----------



## ct67_72 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!
Your feet are wider, you have a more solid base, you drove your heels through the lift and you stayed tight. The better it gets the easier the weight. That was night and day to the last one!


----------



## collins (Feb 9, 2012)

Dam good lift. Congrats


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

ct67_72 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!
> Your feet are wider, you have a more solid base, you drove your heels through the lift and you stayed tight. The better it gets the easier the weight. That was night and day to the last one!




thanks bro! I am workin' hard. I really should have rested a bit more before lifting again but damnit I wanted it!!!
Chest again monday, will probably just do 5x5 with 370lbs then go for a max again the week after. 
I feel like a damn god today.


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Impressive bro.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 10, 2012)

bodybuilder13 said:


> Impressive bro.



Thanks man.
I am aiming for 450 
going to be a long journey


----------



## birket (Feb 10, 2012)

nice work.


----------



## pwloiacano (Feb 11, 2012)

Great lift.  I am glad to hear that you are planning to back off a bit for your next workout.  My suggestion would to be to back off a bit for at least a couple.  You don't want to hurt yourself brother.  You are doing too good !!!  Sometimes, one rep maxing too often can actually weaken you a bit without proper recovery.  Best of luck to you.

I myself, am going to give 425 a run in another week or two.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 11, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> Great lift.  I am glad to hear that you are planning to back off a bit for your next workout.  My suggestion would to be to back off a bit for at least a couple.  You don't want to hurt yourself brother.  You are doing too good !!!  Sometimes, one rep maxing too often can actually weaken you a bit without proper recovery.  Best of luck to you.
> 
> I myself, am going to give 425 a run in another week or two.



Post a vid bro, always nice seeing people put up good numbers.

I am definitely going to back off a bit for the next workout, but the one after that I gotta push it to the limits again. And yes you are correct maxing too often can definitely weaken you.


----------



## Filessika (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 14, 2012)

Taking a week off. My body is beat the hell up


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 14, 2012)

Always a good Idea bro, I'm too stupid to listen to mine. I deload every once and while, but never just take time off


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 14, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> Always a good Idea bro, I'm too stupid to listen to mine. I deload every once and while, but never just take time off



Yeah bro it sucks, but remember half of getting big is resting !


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 15, 2012)

Please check out my log if you have routine questions. I have received a few PM's and well my detailed LOG / journal is in my signature guys.
Please feel free to check it out and give feedback


----------



## ripsid (Feb 15, 2012)

good luck,man.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 18, 2012)

Monday I am coming back, with a vengeance. Doubling my training time, etc.
Need this damn thread renamed to "my quest for 450" hah


----------



## so1970 (Feb 19, 2012)

nice lift .   one day maybe but i got a long way to go


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 19, 2012)

so1970 said:


> nice lift .   one day maybe but i got a long way to go



Bro, get it bud. Work towards it. Few pounds a week! Then a half pound a week if necessary!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 21, 2012)

My recipe for a big bench:
1) Train the triceps. These are key for a successful bench press. I prefer skull crushers.
2) Strong shoulders. I use the smith machine, but the stronger you get your shoulders the more it will help your bench
3) Weighted dips: These workout your entire upper body. I swear by them. The more weight you can stack on and do with good form the better.
4) Don't Over train. Remember you can't max every week!
5) Increase weight 1 week, decrease weight the next week. Have some variation in your lift. If you are maxing at 400lbs then one week do 365 and the next week go for 380. Pump as much as you can. Then after two weeks of that go for 410!

Things I do to get funny looks:
Pushups! I recommend them. I don't care if you gotta do 50 reps a set or 80 reps a set. But, throw pushups in at least every other week.
Weighted pushups: throw a 45lbs weight on your upper back and do as many pushups as you can, remove the weight and pump out some more!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 22, 2012)

Purchase Peptides is a bullshit company.
I do not recommend the AI products to ANYONE. Plenty of places to get good AI products. Stay clear of PP fellas. I tried to resolve my problem privately via email and they were quite rude and uncooperative.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 22, 2012)

Trained the triceps hard today. Hit the half-bench in the smith machine, emphasizing my triceps. Damn near black blue right now


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

More videos coming monday
Goal is 405 bench for 5 reps. Then next week we retest the max !!!


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 24, 2012)

god dam dude


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> god dam dude



Haha its what I do bro 
Can't wait to get in a real gym


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 24, 2012)

what was the highest you put up natural?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 24, 2012)

looking huge..keep it up.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> looking huge..keep it up.



Thanks bro


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> what was the highest you put up natural?



380 was most I put up natural.

450+ is my goal on cycle, soon as I get that my goal will be 500.


----------



## freddym (Feb 25, 2012)

great lift...

love it when a guy your size puts up that kinda weight.. 

guy at my gym was non stop bragging cause he benched 405.. he weighed 355!!!

totally agree on the doing pushups and dips...

keep it going..


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey ckcrown what is your body weight at right now? Great lift by the way!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Hey ckcrown what is your body weight at right now? Great lift by the way!



Literally walking into the kitchen and stepping on a scale.
Scale reports: 203lbs

I am about 5'4 or 5'5


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

freddym said:


> great lift...
> 
> love it when a guy your size puts up that kinda weight..
> 
> ...



Thanks man. Yeah it isn't impressive to lift that much weight when you weigh damn near that much haha. 
Guy in my gym weighs about 300 or so, but he benches like 550 when he is on cycle. So, its pretty bad ass. 
As I said my goal is 450, then it will be 500. I wanted 450 before Spring Break so I have 2 more weeks of training. This upcoming Monday I am sticking with 405 and am gonna shoot for 5 reps for 2-3 sets. then next week go for some 425 or 430. My goal of 450 probably won't happen until spring but hey...I will get it!


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 25, 2012)

how many years did it take you to get there?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> how many years did it take you to get there?



I have been weight training for about 10 years.

Answering your question I am finding difficult. I would say it took me a few years to get to the 300 club. Once I set my dedication to another level it took me about a year to get from 320s to 380s (natural). Now I am not natural (or whatever you prefer to call it) and I am in the low 400s. 

Sorry if i did not answer your question, struggling.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey bros,
I just wanted all of you to know that I am helping GBN out and I would appreciate it if you guys checked us out
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/

Also, we will be having a contest coming up soon...it will definitely be worth participating in, or at least being a spectator for entertainment purposes!


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 25, 2012)

no I hear ya,  trying to set some goals of my own before crossing over.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> no I hear ya,  trying to set some goals of my own before crossing over.



I feel that, take it 5-10lbs at a time bro. Slow and steady.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 26, 2012)

On Sunday God said let there be rest...On Monday he said let's bench press!!!

Okay, I guess im not very very funny...but I tried.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Aight people. Going for 405lbs 5 reps tomorrow!*
I am going to take a moment and encourage everyone to check out *GBN*, the new company on IM that I will be working with. We will have come *competitions* coming up real soon so drop on by! 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## so1970 (Feb 27, 2012)

good luck on the 450


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

so1970 said:


> good luck on the 450



Thanks bro. Slow and steady wins the race. Few pounds a week.


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 28, 2012)

what where you able to get?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> what where you able to get?



Don't try a new max until monday. This past chest workout, This monday was some rep work only managed 405 for 4 reps. Gonna bust my ass this week. Rest over the weekend, checkout the Arnold, and Monday go for 425.

Any why haven't you guys that follow this thread hopped on board this contest!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...re-com-fake-before-after-picture-contest.html


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice Lift!!!!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

ethic1 said:


> Nice Lift!!!!



thanks bro, i made another reply to the thread you have about bench and long arms.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably am not gonna max this monday like I thought i was. Instead I am going to increase the weight by 10lbs. Aim to try to push out as many reps as I have been then go for a max after another week of training


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 4, 2012)

1 more day ! Whoot!


----------



## so1970 (Mar 5, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Any why haven't you guys that follow this thread hopped on board this contest!
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...re-com-fake-before-after-picture-contest.html


 i checked the site, didnt see any weight gainers or pre workouts, im still progressing naturally so not ready for steroids yet. am i not looking in the right area for supplements?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 5, 2012)

Steroids are weight gainers and pre-workouts lol, but, no, there is no beginner products on there like N.O Xplode, or anything like that.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 5, 2012)

no lifting today...am sick


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 5, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> no lifting today...am sick



HaHa I just got over a 2 day cold today and went to the gym to find out it was closed. :<


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> HaHa I just got over a 2 day cold today and went to the gym to find out it was closed. :<



Damn, that sucks. I am feeling a little better today. WIsh I had more nyquill... lol I wanna sleep the day away.


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 7, 2012)

bro your a fuckin monster!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 7, 2012)

GetBig25 said:


> bro your a fuckin monster!



Thanks bro, I train hard and consistently


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 8, 2012)

Started pct let's see how far my bench drops... My bet... Not much


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 8, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Started pct let's see how far my bench drops... My bet... Not much



fuck bro..your off..sorry to hear that..fucking blows man!

no cruise? 

p.s. good job for being smart and coming off unlike me


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 8, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> fuck bro..your off..sorry to hear that..fucking blows man!
> 
> no cruise?
> 
> p.s. good job for being smart and coming off unlike me



Well I am back on. I was only on for like 8-9 weeks. I was trying to do 12-13 weeks. Got my gear in today, I was off for 8 days or so but it was long Ester so I should be fine. Now I will be doing a Sust blend for 3 more weeks. Then I will be starting PCT.
So a few more weeks of heavy training...kinda. The 16th I am off to Panama city beach...sooo won't be doing too much (well ANY) lifting there. Fuck, my workouts will go down the drain. But, once I am back I will be back on the grind (however I won't be on cycle)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 9, 2012)

The other day I snuck in some chest, sense I missed chest day, in between biceps.
did a few sets with 315 avg 12 reps / set like 3 sets. nothing special

btw guys only *5 more days to jump in on the contest in my signature!*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2012)

Not too impressive when you're a midget and only have to lift the bar like 9".


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Not too impressive when you're a midget and only have to lift the bar like 9".



Yeah I agree, I put forth zero work, effort, or consistent training to accomplish my goals.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 12, 2012)

Up to 425lbs bench





I messed up my feet (AGAIN). I feel like I need to get punched every time I mess up.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Not too impressive when you're a midget and only have to lift the bar like 9".



such a douche..post some videos and then talk bitch.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 12, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Up to 425lbs bench
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plates bro..plates. through a 10 under each foot!


----------



## twotuff (Mar 12, 2012)

fucking strong!!!!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 12, 2012)

also, try some half reps with a thick board or a phone book(probably the best), and work on just the second half of the rep(the hardest). After doing this for a while, the top halk at the end will be nothing!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 12, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> also, try some half reps with a thick board or a phone book(probably the best), and work on just the second half of the rep(the hardest). After doing this for a while, the top halk at the end will be nothing!



Boards aren't allowed at my gym (a University gym) but I guess they can't say shit about a phone book lol.
What my goal is going to be is this:
405lbs (next 3 weeks)
Week 1: 2-3 reps + 3 with spot
Week 2: 3-4 reps + 3 with spot
Week 3+ 4-5 reps + 3 with spot
Week 4: new max.

however, this is an IDEAL and will probably sneak in a max or two anyway. Wasn't supposed to today but my buddy made me because they all wanted to max (and they all reached new PRs today also!).

Next time I do bench (not next week because I will be in panama, but week after) I will put some plates under my feet! Promise!)


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job dude!  Don't listen to the idot who insulted you above.  You are accomplishing this with some good hard work and determination.
I have also seen some dudes at my gym with the boards.  I personally have never tried them, but these guys seem to swear by it.
I have personally used chains and have gotten some great results.
I will be 46 in April.  I was going good for a while, and tweaked my shoulder.  I'm just getting back.  Saturday, I got 405 for one and tried a second rep.  Close, very close.  I'll try to post a vid next time.
Keep it up man.  Your doin great.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 12, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Boards aren't allowed at my gym (a University gym) but I guess they can't say shit about a phone book lol.
> What my goal is going to be is this:
> 405lbs (next 3 weeks)
> Week 1: 2-3 reps + 3 with spot
> ...



Good shit, looking forward to see the progress videos! hopefully the plates will give you more drive. sometimes i do that if the bench is to high


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 12, 2012)

*425, you are almost there!!  My gym is having bench press competition in April.  

Just a thought, but my bench coach urged me to widen my grip, and i gained a lot of power.  It feels weird at first.
*


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> *425, you are almost there!!  My gym is having bench press competition in April.
> 
> Just a thought, but my bench coach urged me to widen my grip, and i gained a lot of power.  It feels weird at first.
> *




Lucky to have a coach and I am jealous that you guys are having a comp! 
Widening the grip is wise... Lowers the rom also. Problem is I am scared to rip my right shoulder 
Whenever I go wide with anything heavy I feel a lot of strain 
Notice my shoulder press grip in my videos isn't very wide either


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 12, 2012)

good job man...keep going!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a great! You gotta stay at it! Keep setting and resetting your goal!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think those were real 45s.  Also, it looked like the spotter helped you a bit.  Even if you actually did it (which I doubt), it's not too difficult when you have 29" arms, and I'm talking length btw.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 14, 2012)

That's fine gears your right my videos are fake and I'm short. So I can lift the galaxy without training or dedication. 
Go troll elsewhere


----------



## ct67_72 (Mar 15, 2012)

I havent been on here in a while, damn dude looks good!!
You are still doing that same shit with your feet though. Its not that you need a plate or longer legs, your feet are too close together and you push off your toes. Put them out wider, get back on your toes, but drive your heels down, try to lift your toes as you push your heels down. 
Anyway, that was a nice clean press.
Why wont the gym allow boards? That just seems silly. 
You can roll up a piece of carpet also, more forgiving than a board and it will help. You need a little more top end work to hit that 450. You can go heavier with the carpet, like boards. 
Also make sure you are really hitting triceps, and if they have a rack you can floor press. That will help too. 
anyway, great work! your almost there!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 15, 2012)

It's a university gym and they are strict with some things. No boards. We can do floor pressed though. 
I have a sickness with my feet really pissing me.off I need to get that right. Like one week I got it the next week I'm bad again. 
I'm gonna run some tren and end this cycle soon 





ct67_72 said:


> I havent been on here in a while, damn dude looks good!!
> You are still doing that same shit with your feet though. Its not that you need a plate or longer legs, your feet are too close together and you push off your toes. Put them out wider, get back on your toes, but drive your heels down, try to lift your toes as you push your heels down.
> Anyway, that was a nice clean press.
> Why wonnt the gym allow boards? That just seems silly.
> ...


----------



## vindicated346 (Mar 15, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Widening the grip is wise... Lowers the rom also. Problem is I am scared to rip my right shoulder
> Whenever I go wide with anything heavy I feel a lot of strain
> Notice my shoulder press grip in my videos isn't very wide either



I would suspect going off the videos, you are hitting a bit high up on your chest, and you are forgetting to tuck your elbows, they stayed flared out through the entire ROM..TUCK DAMN YOU! those two big things would cause a good deal of stress on the shoulders..good press though bro!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 15, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> I would suspect going off the videos, you are hitting a bit high up on your chest, and you are forgetting to tuck your elbows, they stayed flared out through the entire ROM..TUCK DAMN YOU! those two big things would cause a good deal of stress on the shoulders..good press though bro!



I have heard this about the elbows. I actually lift a lot less when I tuck my elbows. 
I have very strong shoulders


----------



## acemon (Mar 15, 2012)

CK you are seriously crushing it. I feel like a little girl compared...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 15, 2012)

acemon said:


> CK you are seriously crushing it. I feel like a little girl compared...



What are your goals bud


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 15, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't think those were real 45s.  Also, it looked like the spotter helped you a bit.  Even if you actually did it (which I doubt), it's not too difficult when you have 29" arms, and I'm talking length btw.



My spotter said your a fag, and he didn't touch the bar until the lift was complete.

Again post a video of you lifting something...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 16, 2012)

leaving for Panama city beach, for a week of drinking.
This will negatively effect my lifts...of that I am sure


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 17, 2012)

8 more hours of driving !


----------



## nacnac972 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice job bro!Im 5'7 and hear the same shit when I bench more then my bigger/Taller friends LOL


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am back from vacation--and feel like death! 
But, it is time to train!


----------



## so1970 (Mar 23, 2012)

welcome back hope the vacation allowed you to decompress and you come back recharged .


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 23, 2012)

so1970 said:


> welcome back hope the vacation allowed you to decompress and you come back recharged .



That it did, but way too much drinking.

Ready to get busy in that gym now though.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 25, 2012)

Going to do a pushup routine today, just a little wakeup call for the muscles. Been off for over a week


----------



## Gunzz160 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lift doesn't count because your spotted had a Power Balance band on his left wrist. This could of have affected your natural energy field, giving you more power. J/k nice lift. Get back to the gym now. Im looking at doing 315 in the next few weeks, all natty baby!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 26, 2012)

^^^ Haha too funny
Hope you reach your goal bud!
I am dropping down my weight for 5 weeks and working for reps for the next few weeks.
I will sneak in a max day here and there though


----------



## Gunzz160 (Mar 26, 2012)

I havn't been following this thread word for word so I appologize if this was already meantioned but... What do you do for a warm up when going for a max?

My max is ~300-315 right now. I do some sort of cardio for 5-7 minutes and then I usually warm up my rotators, triceps, and shoulders with some 10-15 lb dumbbell work. Then do 135 for 10, 185 for 6, 225 for about 4. I can usually tell if im ready to go based on how 225 feels for me. I can get 225 for 12-14 right now when I am fresh. 

Anything special that you do? Do you follow certain percentages of your 1RM max when warming up?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 26, 2012)

Chest Day...not a bad first day back. Significant strength decrease I think, but then again maybe not. Just a different type of workout... 
First...flat bench, my fav.




My other video, my recorder got yelled at...apparently it is against "policy" to record there... wtf? But I put the plates under my feet to increase my feet positioning and help me get a more solid base.



Warmup:
135lbs- 10 reps
225lbs - 10 reps
Working Sets:
335lbs- 12 reps
325lbs- 11 reps
315lbs- 9 reps

Incline Bench
245lbs- 9 reps  ---not acceptable, had to dig deep for my next set.
245lbs- 11 reps ---better
225lbs- 11 reps

DB Flat bench:
100lbs- 9 reps
100lbs- 10 reps

Pushups, little rest- 3 people lined up in a row, 1 goes, then next, then next, then start over.
Sets 1-3 = 10, 20, 30, reps
Sets 4-5 = 10 , then 15 reps.
done.

Supposed to do stomach, but didn't get to it.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting question and I feel like warmups vary drastically from person to person. When I go for a max of say 400 my typical warmup would be
135lbs - 10 reps
225lbs - 10 reps
315lbs- 1-2 reps (if any) sometimes I will jump right to 365
365lbs - 6 or so reps (then I make sure I rest atleast 3-5 mins)
then do my max lifts.

Lets say I have an imaginary partner and he lifts your max, I would have him do
135lbs- 10 reps - rest ~3 mins
225lbs- 4-6 reps - rest ~3-4 mins Dont want to get tired!
275lbs- 1 rep- rest ~3-5 mins -- this set is my "confidence builder" it gets the feeling of the heavier weight under you and makes it so there is no big jump to the 300+ similarly for me 365lbs is my confidence building set. 
300-315- max.

Hope that helps. I wish I had some "scientific" procedure for you...above is my method, it is very subjective. But, it is is what I do and what I have my lifting partners do.



Gunzz160 said:


> I havn't been following this thread word for word so I appologize if this was already meantioned but... What do you do for a warm up when going for a max?
> 
> My max is ~300-315 right now. I do some sort of cardio for 5-7 minutes and then I usually warm up my rotators, triceps, and shoulders with some 10-15 lb dumbbell work. Then do 135 for 10, 185 for 6, 225 for about 4. I can usually tell if im ready to go based on how 225 feels for me. I can get 225 for 12-14 right now when I am fresh.
> 
> Anything special that you do? Do you follow certain percentages of your 1RM max when warming up?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn bro, you repaid that shit like it was nothing..strong as a mofo!

keep it up! Did the plates under the feet help? i noticed your legs were a lot more stable.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 26, 2012)

benched* not repaid....wtf auto correct


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 26, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Damn bro, you repaid that shit like it was nothing..strong as a mofo!
> 
> keep it up! Did the plates under the feet help? i noticed your legs were a lot more stable.



It actually did, took me a while to try it because I didn't look dumb but hell...way I say it I may look silly but 98% of the people there can't outlift me so screw it. I plan to use the plates every time.
My legs shook a lot less and I had a little bit of a firmer base (I still need to work on form some, but the plates did help). I wish the 2nd video was able to be recorded.

Yeah I am doing ALL light weight this next 5-6 weeks. However I will stay progressive and will be increasing the lbs every week (even if it is only with 2 1/2lbs plates).


----------



## Gunzz160 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Subjective method is all I was looking for. I was just curious to your method and how you base your warmup reps/sets. I have also heard some "bro science" from one of my college football buddies and his strength trainer at the University has them do 95x10, 135x10, 185x6, 225x4, 275x1. The idea behind it is to warmup your muscles from the outside in by recruiting more muscle fibers as the weight increases. Very similiar to your method. 

Next Question: Do you record your workouts/lifts in a notebook or spreadsheet so you know how you are progessing? It would be cool if you had some line graphs or something that showed your progression.




ckcrown84 said:


> Interesting question and I feel like warmups vary drastically from person to person. When I go for a max of say 400 my typical warmup would be
> 135lbs - 10 reps
> 225lbs - 10 reps
> 315lbs- 1-2 reps (if any) sometimes I will jump right to 365
> ...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 1, 2012)

Gunzz160 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Subjective method is all I was looking for. I was just curious to your method and how you base your warmup reps/sets. I have also heard some "bro science" from one of my college football buddies and his strength trainer at the University has them do 95x10, 135x10, 185x6, 225x4, 275x1. The idea behind it is to warmup your muscles from the outside in by recruiting more muscle fibers as the weight increases. Very similiar to your method.
> 
> Next Question: Do you record your workouts/lifts in a notebook or spreadsheet so you know how you are progessing? It would be cool if you had some line graphs or something that showed your progression.




Line graphs are such a great idea, someone in my gym mentioned an idea like that. My spreadsheet savvy isn't quite up to par but hell I am an ITS major so it can't be that difficult.
But, I keep everything in a workout book, and then I try to beat my lifts one week from the next.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Just checking in, good work in here. You are doing 5lbs of progression each week?


----------



## Gunzz160 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been setting up my workouts in a Google Document Spreadsheet. Then when I am in the gym I can review my workouts on my smartphone so I know what exercises I had planned and how many reps/sets. Then I can record my actually weight and reps with the smartphone. I like using Google Docs because it is accessible from any computer with internet. Also, it eliminates the need to carry pencil and notebook to the gym. You can then create graphs right in Google Docs from the data in the spread. If your an ITS major you will figure it out.




ckcrown84 said:


> Line graphs are such a great idea, someone in my gym mentioned an idea like that. My spreadsheet savvy isn't quite up to par but hell I am an ITS major so it can't be that difficult.
> But, I keep everything in a workout book, and then I try to beat my lifts one week from the next.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 1, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Just checking in, good work in here. You are doing 5lbs of progression each week?



5-10lbs a week for the next 4 weeks (5 weeks total) on ALL lifts.
So I am doing volume for everything for the next 4 weeks (10-15 reps).
10-15 reps gives me plenty of wiggle room for those 10lbs jumps, so if I am doing 15s one week I can increase 10lbs and get 10, 12 or maybe 13 reps the next week.

as you can see on chest I am not getting anywhere near 15 reps (yet). but hey I have hopes.


after the 5 weeks I will go back to heavy lifting (4-6 rep range) and unfortunately for me I will be off cycle by then ! heh


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 2, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Chest Day...not a bad first day back. Significant strength decrease I think, but then again maybe not. Just a different type of workout...
> First...flat bench, my fav.
> 
> 
> ...


Im confused by this. Maybe because I only focus on powerlifting type of benching, but your warming up, taking a 100lb jump to 335, dropping 10lbs, then dropping another 10 lbs? Are you still trying to maintain strength or just loose some BF?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 2, 2012)

ct67_72 said:


> Im confused by this. Maybe because I only focus on powerlifting type of benching, but your warming up, taking a 100lb jump to 335, dropping 10lbs, then dropping another 10 lbs? Are you still trying to maintain strength or just loose some BF?



I warmup with 135 and 225lbs.
Then I go into my working sets. and Dropping 10lbs per set. 
We did 10 weeks of 4-6 reps and now for 5 weeks (4 weeks remaining) we will be doing volume training. Then back to the heavy stuff--just trying to change up the routine, stimulate some growth by changing the workouts and working the muscle differently, and work on some definition. 

Also, every week during this phase we will be increasing weight, or reps


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay boys, today's workout was a miserable failure. And I feel like complete death after lifting. We cut it short and will probably hit chest again thursday (weighted dips and pushups) because today simply sucked. However I stuck with the routine as much as possible--but I did not succeed in one single lift!

Warmup: 135lbs - 10 reps
225lbs - 10 reps
315lbs - 1 rep

Working Sets: the + # means that I received a spot for the reps after the + sign
355lbs (6 reps + 4 reps). I thought for sure I would get 10, but no where close. I am not sure if it was because the 20lbs jump was too much or just an 'off' day because of well any number of things (perhaps deadlifts on Saturday was a bad idea).

335lbs: 7 reps + 4 reps

325lbs: 6 reps + 4 reps

315lbs: 4 reps + 3 reps -- rest + 2 reps

This was HORRIBLE! Next week I will use the same weights and try to get more reps each set... 

Incline bench:
250lbs: 8 + 2 reps
245lbs: 8 + 2 reps

At this point we said screw it...we felt like crap and were discouraged as hell. Live to fight another day. Will do heavy dips Thursday to try to hit the chest again


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Great vid


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 2, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Great vid



hey ! good to see you here as well


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys, figured I would let some of you know that GBN is having a vote for sale specials! So place your vote today and get a great deal on some gear to get cut up for summer!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/160110-upcoming-sale-you-vote.html


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not bench, but it took a lot out of me so I figured I would share.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 5, 2012)

Check out April's Sale Special!!!
20% off products for Cutting!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/160213-april-sale-special-20-a.html


----------



## effinrob (Apr 6, 2012)

kbordner said:


> Congrats my goal is 405 by the end of 2012. Looking strong!



same here


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 6, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Check out April's Sale Special!!!
> 20% off products for Cutting!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/160213-april-sale-special-20-a.html



Yo CKCROWN...  Thanks for the tip on this site.  Have you had good luck with this site?  Just curious because some of these sites are scams.


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 6, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Okay boys, today's workout was a miserable failure. And I feel like complete death after lifting. We cut it short and will probably hit chest again thursday (weighted dips and pushups) because today simply sucked. However I stuck with the routine as much as possible--but I did not succeed in one single lift!
> 
> Warmup: 135lbs - 10 reps
> 225lbs - 10 reps
> ...



Sorry to hear about your workout.  Just remember, you can't mow them down all of the time.  You were smart to back off.  If you don't have it, it is what it is and live to fight another day.

I personally know how you feel.  About two weeks ago, I had a pretty good day on the bench.  Maxed at 405.  Got one easy and tried for a double.  Close, but no cigar.  Gonna try again Saturday.  I am 46 years old and I wish that I was as young as you again.  My body just doesn't have it some days.  You gotta know when to back off and obviously you do.

After Saturday's workout, I'm gonna do a sort od de-load the following week with strict moderate weight all dumbell work.  Then, I think I'm gonna switch it up for a while and concentrate on doing both 30 degree and 40 degree incline benches first for a while.  And some decline work and maybe stay awayr from flats totally for a few weeks.  I haven't switched it up in a while and I think I need to do something different.

Good luck and I'm gonna keep following your thread.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 6, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> Yo CKCROWN...  Thanks for the tip on this site.  Have you had good luck with this site?  Just curious because some of these sites are scams.


I am a rep for them,
we have a sub-forum here,

We are g2g and have great reshipment policy if your gear gets nabbed. Check out our Subforum-- click the link in my signature.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 6, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> Sorry to hear about your workout.  Just remember, you can't mow them down all of the time.  You were smart to back off.  If you don't have it, it is what it is and live to fight another day.



Thanks bud!
Good luck on your lift, keep me posted how it goes!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 6, 2012)

A good weekend of rest... This weeks training was hell!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bench Day...
Well a bit better than last week, but still far off the mark. I am getting smaller and weaker 

Flat Bench
Warmup
135lbs - 15 reps
225lbs- 15 reps

Working Sets:
355lbs- 7 + 4 reps   --- a 1 rep improvement from last week, I will take it.
335lbs- 8 + 3 reps   --- 1 rep improvement
325lbs- 6 + 3 reps   --- bit of an upset
315lbs- 5 + 1 reps   --- Here I had an increase in unassisted reps, however after I got the 5 I was completely dead and couldn't get the remaining reps, even with the spot. So it was a step forward and backwards all at once.

Incline:
245lbs- 6 + 3 reps
245lbs- 6+ 3 reps
225lbs- 7+ 5 reps

DB Flat, 100lbs
11 reps
5 reps -- just messed this lift all up
9 reps -- there we go !

Brief break and did some stomach. Attempted to do pushups, but it wasn't happening.

Machine Cable Flyes
27.5lbs - 20 reps
32.5lbs - 20 reps
32.5lbs - 17 reps


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 13, 2012)

Back to heavy lifting starting Monday... Lets see how much strength has take a hit, if at all!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is beyond awesome


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 16, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> This is beyond awesome



Thanks Brother. Remember my PM


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well today was first day back to heavy chest training, and it was quite disappointing. However, could have been worse! I had a significant drop from last week. But, my diet was SHIT for the past 3 days and I am sure that negatively impacted me.

I Just started IRON MAG's *Osta RX  
*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx
*
I encourage you to check it out!

*Now that I have Osta in the regime I should definitely be seeing some nice benefits. I have no doubt that once it takes hold, and my diet gets back on track I will be making solid gains once again. 

Flat Bench: 
135lbs - 8 reps
225lbs - 15 reps
315ls - 5 reps
365lbs - 3 reps
385lbs - 1 rep   --- this is my new max. ( a bit shy of my 425...but I shall work back up. I also feel like today was an off day and my diet past few days hurt as well, I am optimistic to break 385 easily within 2-3 weeks)
335lbs - 5 reps
335lbs - 5 + 1 rep
335lbs - 4 + 3 reps

Incline Smith hellcentric (Got this from 'hellcentric' by Animal [i think]. Basically someone pushes down on the bar and you resist, downward motion lasts about 5 secs and then you explode upward).
225lbs 5 sets of 5 reps

Pushups: 2 sets of 50 reps.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, my buddy is running a pretty bad ass MMA thread for those of who you follow the sport:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/160369-mma-news-talk.html

Also I want to remind all of you that GBN is still having a 20% off sale!


----------



## thomaslop08 (Apr 17, 2012)

good job


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 17, 2012)

thomaslop08 said:


> good job



Thanks bud


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice work crown


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 18, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Nice work crown



Thanks bro, working on it. Off cycle now and been doing a lot of volume. Last chest routine was my first time going heavy in a while and as I said I think it is an off day.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 18, 2012)

Keep plugin away Brother, you'll nail it again. I missed 450 by a f'ing L arm lockout, an inch at most...lol


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 20, 2012)

Keep going bro.  I personally have switched to inclines first for a while.  Just last sat, I did 365 on a low (30 degree) incline for one rep and two assisted.  I plan to stay this way till about mid May or so, then try to ramp back up on the flat bench.  I wanted to stop flats all together for a while to take a rest.  Now, I do incline and decline, some kind of flye movement and dips.  Trying to hit different angles on my chest.  Every third week, I do just dumbells lighter and higher reps.  
Since I have switched, my old 46 year old shoulders have been thanking me.  But, I will be back hitting the flats hard very soon.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet. Shoulders can only take so much!
I do incline as well, usually on a smith but not always.


----------



## campdry (Apr 21, 2012)

Good stuff keep working hard


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 22, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I bet. Shoulders can only take so much!
> I do incline as well, usually on a smith but not always.



You are right about the shoulders.  I decided to start with incline dumbells saturday.  On my heavy set (120's), I tweaked my shoulder. 

The good news is that I don't believe that anything is torn as I still have pretty much full range of motion.  It just feels like a pinching sensation and slight pain/discomfort.

I think what it was is my 46 year old body telling me to back off on the heavy pressing for a while.  I am going to lay off bench/shoulder pressing altogether for at least all of this week and maybe next.  Luckily, I can still train my other body parts.  Did back/bi's today with no discomfort.  Just gonna hit back, bi's, tri's, & legs hard for a couple weeks and hopefully I will be alright.  Sometimes those damn dumbells can really be a hindrance as there is a higher chance of injuring yourself when going heavy.  

Damn shame.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 23, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> You are right about the shoulders.  I decided to start with incline dumbells saturday.  On my heavy set (120's), I tweaked my shoulder.
> 
> The good news is that I don't believe that anything is torn as I still have pretty much full range of motion.  It just feels like a pinching sensation and slight pain/discomfort.
> 
> ...



God that sucks bro.
I keep messing up my left bicep. I messed it up ages ago. Took forever to heal. Finally healed and then I tweaked it again the other week. Can't win


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bench Day !!!


Alright, today wen't AWESOME. My lifts all went up from last week, a significant improvement. Getting some strength back. 


1st set 365





2nd set 365





Flat Bench:
135lbs - 10
225lbs - 20
315lbs - 5
365lbs - 5
365lbs - 5
365lbs - 3 + 2 with spot
365lbs - 1 + 4 with spot... Dead! Can't complain, last week I was struggling for 3 reps. 


Pushups: 
70 Reps
50 + 10 + 10  --- Dead ! 


Cable Flyes 42.5lbs -- this hurt my arm so bad I couldn't even break it... That arm is definitly going to be a training obstacle for a while.
27.5lbs - 20 
27.5lbs - 20


Free weight flyes 25lbs - 2 sets of 20 reps. Being that I couldn't go heavy I just concentrated on getting a good stretch.


Smith Machine Incline (the machine was busy earlier in the workout, so was going to skip it. But, towards the end I wasn't feel satisfied so I decided to toss it in...)


----------



## bml600lb (Apr 23, 2012)

CK one day a week do speed/ explosion reps 10 sets of 3..... 50-65% of your max, bring it down at a nice pace and then get as fucking violent and explosive as you can out of the bottom. about 1-2 mins in between sets... fucking sick and helps tremendously with the bottom half of the bench


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 23, 2012)

bml600lb said:


> CK one day a week do speed/ explosion reps 10 sets of 3..... 50-65% of your max, bring it down at a nice pace and then get as fucking violent and explosive as you can out of the bottom. about 1-2 mins in between sets... fucking sick and helps tremendously with the bottom half of the bench



Will definitely try this out brother. Thanks for dropping in. Ain't seen you in ages! How you been?


----------



## bml600lb (Apr 23, 2012)

Well shoot brother, got married 3 weeks ago, Flew to PR then took a 7 day Caribbean cruise for the honeymoon, then Sunday morning (yesterday) the misses comes in and tells me Im gonna be a daddy again... only 7 weeks and Im suppose to not tell anyone yet but I cant keep my mouth shut.... just praying everything goes well like my first one ... looking good bro keep that shit up.... you getting a stick point at all or no?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 23, 2012)

Things are well for me too. Old lady is happy, we going on our 2 years soon.
Trying to graduate from college, running into some difficulty so might have to remain for next semester (after summer). Which, will fuck me financially. Hopefully things work out.  Such is life... Sometimes you eat the bear, sometimes the bear eats you.
haha


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 28, 2012)

Monday is fast approaching, debating either working the 5x5 again with slightly heavier weight (375 or 385) or maybe going for a new max. Decisions decisions


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 1, 2012)

Yesterdays chest routine:

Flat Bench:
135lbs - 15
225lbs - 10
315lbs - 10

Drop Sets--flat bench

Drop Set 1: 385lbs - 1 rep --- 345lbs - 3 reps --- 315lbs - 5 reps
Drop Set 2: 375lbs - 1 rep --- 345lbs - 3 reps --- 295lbs - 5 reps

Hammer Strength ISO lateral incline bench
Set 1: 8 45lbs plates (4 each side) 4 reps
Set 2: 6 plates - 7 reps
Set 3: 4 plates - 16 reps

FLy + DB Press superset (40lbs)
10 + 17 press
7 + 15 press
10 + 7 press

Pushups
40
40
25


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 3, 2012)

My #1 product right now: Osta RX by IML
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx

I definitely recommend it. This product taken during my pct helped me to retain nearly all my strength gains from my previous cycle. On week 3 of it now, will put up 405 again no problem this upcoming week


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 7, 2012)

Short chest routine today. Definitly slacked on the food intake on the weekend, might have negatively impacted my lifts a little. After last weeks bench session I was definitly expecting to get back into the 400lbs... However, I feel great and the week after next I will aim a bit higher!
Also, decided to start throwing in 2-3 sets of Decline bench after flat. What are some of your thoughts on this? I traditionally don't do decline.

The Workout!

CHEST

Flat:
135lbs - 10
135lbs - 10
225lbs - 20
365lbs - 4 -- felt a little heavier than last week.
385lbs - 1 
365lbs - 4
315lbs - 10

Decline
225lbs 7 reps with 3 second pause at bottom, + 4 reps regular
315lbs 6 reps

Pushups
50 reps
40 reps - rest few secs + 10 reps

Diamond pushups
14--I was dead.

What we didn't do: Flyes... 

How I plan to work chest later in the week: Dips -- probably do them Thursday.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Faymus (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome stuff here. I want to hear how things are going. Hate to bring a thread from the dead, but I enjoyed this log.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 12, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Awesome stuff here. I want to hear how things are going. Hate to bring a thread from the dead, but I enjoyed this log.



Thanks brother i haven't lifted this heavy in a while
maybe I shall resume this thread during the winter!


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

GOOD JOB BRO!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 24, 2012)

sohappy said:


> GOOD JOB BRO!



Thanks buddy.
Now that I am training heavy again I may resume this thread


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 24, 2012)

Day 2 with Cincinnati Barbell club. Bench Day... thank god.

Flat bench: 
135lbs - 7
225lbs - 8
315lbs - 2
345lbs - 2
385lbs - 1
405lbs - 1
335lbs - 3
335lbs - 3

All lifts performed by competition standards (with pause)

10x10 DB Row 80lbs
9 mins 32 secs... i died and some sets I think I only got 8 lol

Skull Crushers
11lbs - 10
10
20 + 5 with spot
Then last set I had partner add resistence making it harder to perform the rep got 5 1/2


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 2, 2012)

Bench Work

315lbs 6x6  -- pause reps  mostly used BB form, working on getting powerlifting form, i suck at it

Next.... endurance volume

Set 1-5 ---- 90 seconds each -- start on 90secs remaining time you have to rest, then start next

Bench 185lbs - 20 reps
DB Flye 45lbs - 20 reps
DB press 55lbs 20 reps
Pushups - 20 reps

That is 1 set.

Completed 3 sets in total
Set 4 and 5 were HORRIBLE
Like I couldnt even lift the weight on bench and did straight bunny hops and had to have someone lift it off to rack it


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 6, 2012)

sorry about quality
455lbs


----------



## acemon (Dec 6, 2012)

Holy shit homeboy!! you fucking did it!! Props to you


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 6, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> sorry about quality
> 455lbs


 
Good for you dude


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 6, 2012)

acemon said:


> Holy shit homeboy!! you fucking did it!! Props to you



Talk about bringing a thread back from the dead with some progress!!!!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 6, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Good for you dude



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Dath (Dec 6, 2012)

Hell of a Job CK !!!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dath said:


> Hell of a Job CK !!!



Thanks brother.
I compete in march! Can't wait.

Going to be curious to see how some 
Test / Tren / Halotest
influence my bench


----------



## theryano (Dec 7, 2012)

Way to go bro


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Follow my journey to the 
*Ironman Classic*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/n...ney-ironman-classic-pro-am-spf-march-2nd.html


----------



## so1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

dont wrry about the picture that is some quality lifting   good job


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 7, 2012)

so1970 said:


> dont wrry about the picture that is some quality lifting   good job



Thanks man. Usually my vids are better quality forgot to change camera.
But yeah I will be making some awesome progress I hope


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 11, 2013)

That is a tremendous lift!  Congrats bro.


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2013)

great job!  not many get up to these kinds of weights  wait until you hit 5 plates a side!

I freaking love benching!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 26, 2013)

I feel it is time to bring this old thread back from the dead. Especially sense this upcoming competition (December 15th) I will be going for a 440lbs bench... Soooo Here we go.
I am benching 1 last time (Wed 5am) before leaving for Thanksgiving vacation, but I will have a video up.

Also, this is my BENCH thread. Yes I do lower body, I will be competing in all 3 lifts. However, my other two have quite a bit of growing to do. I hit a 50lbs PR yesterday and got a 500lbs rack pull which made my day... video is posted in another topic.

Anyway, this is my old thread and I shall bring it back from the dead. lets see that 450...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 27, 2013)

Rough morning. leaving for Thanksgiving vacation today, so I wanted to get one last heavy lift in... well it didn't happen. Saturday, sunday, Monday heavy lifting took its toll. 

Today I worked up to 315lbs bench, quickly realized I was an idiot so I did speed work. 
We use a Tendo machine, speed output should be .80/m/second
did 10x3 reps for speed.

After speed:
5x20 dips
5x12 flyes with bands
5x20 db press
5x5 dp extensions


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 3, 2013)

Making progress on the bench. Unfortunately this was my last Max effort day before the meet


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 7, 2014)

How did you do at the meet???


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 13, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> How did you do at the meet???



Not bad. I improved overall from my previous totals, however my 440 bench record got called on a technicality I will post video


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am competing again in April so I plan to murder this lift then.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking for an update?

Follow my thread!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/192143-Grinding-the-weaknesses-POWER-LIFTING


----------



## kabizkugu (Feb 20, 2014)

maan congrats wish i can get that strong someday


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 14, 2015)

How this thread brings back memories!!!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 14, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> Going to be curious to see how some
> Test / Tren / Halotest
> influence my bench



If you can't get halo, you can always do DROL. You'll be raping gorillas and eating steel, love the stuff. Every kind of weight you touch feels like you can handle it.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mudge said:


> If you can't get halo, you can always do DROL. You'll be raping gorillas and eating steel, love the stuff. Every kind of weight you touch feels like you can handle it.



Haha I hear that 
Next competition I'm not messing with tren 
Over it 


Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------



## jimm (Jan 16, 2015)

ha man this thread is old 2012 I remember it like It was yesterday, I remember this thread all I can say is good job bro u set a goal and hit it! regardless of the time its done, good job



p.s I havnt read thru the thread iv been to busy in the barey legal thread


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 16, 2015)

Haha thanks man 
Definitely took some time but dedication pulled through and the goal was hit and surpassed 


Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------



## Greedy (Feb 26, 2015)

nice lifts my dude


----------

